# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Homeland Security to test iris scanners

## Matt Collins

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/su...+-+Top+Stories)

----------


## phill4paul

Who will come up with the contact lenses that side step this identifier?

----------


## Cowlesy

They scan you from up to 6ft away.

When will a bill be introduced to ban the wearing of sunglasses through toll booths and in public space?

The Freedom and Liberty Vision Act of 2011?

----------


## Matt Collins

> They scan you from up to 6ft away.


Reminds me of the film "Minority Report" 





> When will a bill be introduced to ban the wearing of sunglasses through toll booths and in public space?
> 
> The Freedom and Liberty Vision Act of 2011?


When they outlaw sunglasses.....

----------


## phill4paul

> When they outlaw sunglasses.....

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## specialK

...

----------


## osan

> They scan you from up to 6ft away.
> 
> When will a bill be introduced to ban the wearing of sunglasses through toll booths and in public space?
> 
> The Freedom and Liberty Vision Act of 2011?


I will tell them to go $#@! themselves.  This is getting way out of hand now.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Hmmm... now all the media BS about those super-duper unhealthy and dangerous colored contacts from Asia is starting to make sense.

for reference: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=261525

----------


## sevin

> Reminds me of the film "Minority Report"


What I was gonna say. Creepy.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Who will come up with the contact lenses that side step this identifier?





> Hmmm... now all the media BS about those super-duper unhealthy and dangerous colored contacts from Asia is starting to make sense.
> 
> for reference: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=261525


The next step would be to make contact lenses that would make the scanner give you another identity.   The entire system then would be pointless.

----------


## Tenbatsu

The replies advocating wearing sunglasses to subvert this technology are baffling, this is exactly what they want you to do.  Go ahead and continue to try to adapt to their legislation and technology; you might succeed at first but eventually they will legislate all of you into a corner.  At that time you will have two choices: either you will comply or you will go to jail.  

I wonder what decision you will all make when that time comes.

----------


## osan

> The replies advocating wearing sunglasses to subvert this technology are baffling, this is exactly what they want you to do.  Go ahead and continue to try to adapt to their legislation and technology; you might succeed at first but eventually they will legislate all of you into a corner.  At that time you will have two choices: either you will comply or you will go to jail.  
> 
> I wonder what decision you will all make when that time comes.


  You issue complaint, yet offer no solution.

----------


## Dr.3D

> The replies advocating wearing sunglasses to subvert this technology are baffling, this is exactly what they want you to do.  Go ahead and continue to try to adapt to their legislation and technology; you might succeed at first but eventually they will legislate *all of you* into a corner.  At that time you will have two choices: either you will comply or you will go to jail.  
> 
> I wonder what decision you will all make when that time comes.


And you are not a part of *all of us*?  What decision will you make when the time comes?

----------


## pcosmar

> The replies advocating wearing sunglasses to subvert this technology are baffling, this is exactly what they want you to do.  Go ahead and continue to try to adapt to their legislation and technology; you might succeed at first but eventually they will legislate all of you into a corner.  At that time you will have two choices: either you will comply or you will go to jail.  
> 
> I wonder what decision you will all make when that time comes.


Have you ever fought for anything? Ever win? 
I have lost, but I have also won some.
But I don't understand giving up without a fight.



> At that time you will have two choices: either you will comply or you will go to jail.


There is a third choice.  You can kill them before they kill you. 
That is called self defense.

----------


## Tenbatsu

I am working on a solution, but I'm not ready to reveal it yet.  I'd rather not show my hand until I have covered all of my bases.  It has nothing to do with politics nor an armed uprising as both paths have a high probability of leading to failure.  It has everything to do with making government inconsequential - something they fear more than any standing army or politician.

As far as to what I would do if I were to be legislated into a corner?  I doubt I would still be alive to make that decision.  Of course I would resist if I happened to make it to that point; I will not be caged like a dog in a prison.  

What should we do about the iris scanners?  Disable them, steal them, destroy them.  A line has to be drawn in the sand telling the establishment that if you cross this line the people will not sit idly by and take it.  This can be done peacefully and non-violently.

----------


## osan

> What should we do about the iris scanners?  Disable them, steal them, destroy them.  A line has to be drawn in the sand telling the establishment that if you cross this line the people will not sit idly by and take it.  This can be done peacefully and non-violently.


How is destroying/stealing property nonviolent?  Not saying it ought not be done, but the truth of your assertion escapes me.

----------


## TruckinMike

//

----------


## LibForestPaul

Board a bus, subway, tollbooth, just need your eyezpass to pay.

----------

